# P. chromogynos normal fry count?



## denske (Dec 24, 2012)

Just wanted to see how many fry they are getting from their chromogynos, i had 2 females holding at the same time, put them in seperate holding tanks after 17 days, they spit 2 days apart.

My smaller female produced an est 22 fry, my bigger female spit an est 28 fry.
Needless to say WAAAAY more than i expected! Not really prepared for this lol,

If your in the philly area, ill gladly give you some for free, once they mature a little bit. Ill try ang get some pics tonight.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't think I got that many from my female...maybe 15-17 but I'm super happy with that count as my 1st attempt only got 5 (of which I lost 3 back to the big tank ... dumb dumb and I lost another to a random drive by rolling plant attack...truly...just couldn't believe it...the plastic plant came loose and rolled into the fry saver and took one of the two babies with it...dunk...back into the main tank where I am sure it was eaten promptly). So I only have one remaining baby from my first attempt at pulling a holding female BUT now I have a bunch in a fry tank and they are growing like wildfire...super super happy...LOL.

Oh, and I pulled a bunch of holding females in between these two attempts only to have them eat the eggs or dump the eggs. Bad girls...talking bout the bad girls :x

Congrats denske!!!


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

I think my first successful holds were around 7 or 8 with a bunch of bad eggs as well. My most recent one gave me 34.


----------



## malawimix (Oct 8, 2008)

Mine started off around 7-10 as well and by the third or fourth successful rounds they were hitting the 25 mark.


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm in the Philadelphia area. I would gladly take some fry when they're older provided they would do well in a 20 gallon long. Would that be too small a tank? Also, do the mothers display any parental care post-release or do they just ignore the fry while the other fish would eat them?


----------



## denske (Dec 24, 2012)

Sounds good Darkskies, you could a few in a 20l, but not many.

Here's a pic of my dominant male









Female









Lil guys are doing great, getting bigger each day it seems.


----------

